# Outpatient Coding Supervisor needed in Alabama



## Pam Brooks (May 9, 2013)

Client in Alabama looking for an Outpatient Coding Supervisor. The ideal candidate for this position will have 3-5 years of outpatient coding experience in an acute hospital setting, performing outpatient coding, as well as one year of supervisory experience. You will be responsible for providing feedback and education on audits, coding changes, and preparation for ICD-10 to the outpatient coding team. Must have technical knowledge of medical record software, 3M encoder software. Please contact snath@engagestaff.com


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (May 10, 2013)

What area of Alabama?


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 14, 2013)

Kristie, I'm not sure.  I posted this on behalf of a headhunter, and she simply asked that I provide her contact information.  Maybe you could shoot her an email.  This is all the information she gave me.


----------

